# LEE 50th ANNIVERSARY KIT



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

Does anyone own one? I am just about to start reloading and this kit looks good for the price. I will be loading for .223, .308 and possibly .375 H&H in the future. Does the kit have everything a newbie needs to get reloading? What do you think of them?

thanks
GH


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I ahve a Lee progressive press and it works pretty good. I almost got one but decided I wanted a progressive press. It looks like it has about everything you need, except a powder trickler. If you don't get the Lee dies you will need a powder measure for it. Good luck!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

yep, thats what i use. just get a set of dies, and a shellholder for every caliber you want to reload. i wouldnt even worry about a powder trickler, the powder dispenser is damn accurate once its set. just check it every five or ten charges.


----------

